# Nike shoes smell like A$$



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I've had many shoes over the years but none have had this problem. The Nikes I bought this spring smell awful. I've washed them several times. I've sprayed the soles with an enzyme treatment which works on things up to and including cat piss. My Answer shoes never smell and of the 3 pairs of Shimano shoes I've owned none of them smelled either.

None of my road shoes past or present stink either.

WTF?

It gets so bad that unless I seal them in a plastic bag in the trunk, by the time I get to the trails I'm begging for air.










Is anyone else having this problem? Any suggestions short of replacing otherwise good shoes?


----------



## Canon_Addict (Jul 11, 2007)

Write toNike complaining, make a copy of your sales reciept.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*One idea*



Caffeine Powered said:


> Any suggestions short of replacing otherwise good shoes?


Try wearing them on your FEET! (sorry...couldn't resist). Only thing that comes to mind are charcoal based insoles and/or disinfecting them immediately after a ride, but it sounds like you have already tried somethimng similar with the enzyme. Could it just be the materials??

Bob


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

Now that you mention it, my ass does smell like a Poobah.


----------



## teh roadie (May 2, 2007)

> It gets so bad that unless I seal them in a plastic bag in the trunk, by the time I get to the trails I'm begging for air.


Two things: First, legit riders ride to the trails.  This would solve your smelly car problem. 
Second: everything I ride with smells bad. My gloves smell horrible, my helmet pads smell the same, and my socks will make you throw up. I'm not even going to mention my shoes.

Keep all the smelly stuff in the garage, you don't need to smell it that often.


----------



## laackund (Sep 10, 2004)

not shoe treatment, but it might work... i occasionally coat (heavily) my hockey skates in baby powder (i don't wear socks, so lots of sweat + skin buildups and random junk is rotting in there). its a temporary fix, but it helps for a while. ive usually do it when my skates are saturated in sweat, so the powder sticks to the side. pain in the ass to clean out! Baby powder isn't too hard on the leather in the skate, so i would assume its safe on expensive shoes. no promises but it may be worth a shot. I used gold bond powder once..big mistake. feet burned every time i skated for a few weeks.


----------

